# FREE printable turkey target



## bilgerat (Feb 5, 2008)

here ya go
http://www.remington.com/pdfs/turkeytarget.pdf


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2008)

gundocc has one on his site as well-

http://www.guncustomizing.com/targets.htm


----------

